# Hedgie as a dorm pet?



## drywatersquid (Jul 10, 2015)

Hello! I'm looking into getting a little hedgie to keep in my dorm as I need something to keep me emotionally attached. I've tried to do a lot of research about how to best take care of them, and if dorms are a safe environment for such an animal, but I just want to make sure I'm totally prepared to take of of an animal here. I'm in school in Ohio (hedgies are legal!) and my school does allow emotional support animals. 

Firstly, could I have a breakdown of costs, including veterinary since I know especially for hedgehogs those are high?
I've read some things about getting them to be closer to late evening animals instead of totally nocturnal. Is this healthy for them? Or even possible?
Do hedgies need outdoor play time? I can give him some, but don't have a fenced in grassy area, it would just be sitting on the lawn.
Can they be trained to play? I know of course there will be some disparity depending on personality, but in general are they friendly, especially if I have friends coming over to check him out?
What other things do I need to keep in mind?


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Unfortunately, unless you have a private room, I don't think hedgehogs make good dorm pets. You don't know if your roommate will mess with the thermostat, hit a wire, or accidentally turn off a light you need. If your hedgehog tries to hibernate because of an insensitive roommate, it's still a very sick hedgehog. 

To answer some of your individual questions-plan for roughly $1000 out of pocket for setup. Around $200 for hedgehog, $100+ for a decent cage setup, $25-40 for fleece liners, another $75 for a heat setup, $30+ for a wheel, $60 for decent food mix, miscellaneous food bowls and such, hopefully a $500 emergency vet fund. It build up quickly to get good stuff. And why would you try to skimp corners on an animal that depends on you?

No. They are nocturnal. Trying to change their internal schedule can seriously compromise their immune system. 

They don't need it at all, just a good wheel. But outside time is fun, and sitting on the lawn with them works just fine. You should never let hedgie play outside unsupervised anyway.

Read the personality and behavior stickies. The basic answer...you get out of your hedgehog what you put into it. They are not a dog, they are a small prey animal. 

Read the stickies. All the stickies.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Veterinary costs will vary by area, but it's recommended that you have at least $500 set aside for an *emergency* vet fund before you get a hedgehog. In addition to that, you need to have the ability to add to that fund (because when major problems arise, $500 doesn't stretch very far) _and_ provide routine care such as check-ups every 6 months. At my vet in the Chicago area, I pay $57 for a check-up.

Hedgehogs are nocturnal. There's really no getting around that. Many of them will absolutely not be active in any light. However, some do take on more crepuscular routines in response to the routines established with their owners. For instance, while your hedgehog may not naturally be active until midnight or so, he may become used to you routinely waking him for bonding at 9pm and again at 8am for cage spot cleaning. But in general, you should expect to have a nocturnal animal. That is their nature, and it's unhealthy to force them into a diurnal routine.

Do not expect your hedgehog to play like a dog or cat. They can be active, but they really don't respond to attempts to train them to do things like fetch. Generally, they love to run (which is why they need a wheel), tunnel, and dig. Many like to push things around. Some, like mine, also enjoy the occasional gentle game of tug with a smelly piece of fleece. Also do not expect your hedgehog to show enthusiasm toward you or to come when you call. They are solitary animals and, frankly, would rather you leave them alone. This is why daily bonding is so important. Without it, you will have a huffy, antisocial hedgehog. Even with daily bonding, it often takes weeks or months before a hedgehog tolerates interaction with their owner to the extent that they seem unbothered or even slightly affectionate and comfortable. Even then, he will not likely react as benignly to your friends unless they also engage in bonding every single day for at least half an hour. And no, your hedgehog does not need outside play time. Many owners do take their hedgies outdoors, but it must be done cautiously and is not necessary.

Another thing to keep in mind is environment. Since you will be in a dorm, I assume your hedgehog would be living in your room. As stated earlier, hedgehogs are nocturnal. While they are not particularly noisy, they do make some noise. You must be okay with that. So must your roommate. They are also very temperature sensitive animals. Their cage must be kept at 72-78 degrees fahrenheit at all times. Some people accomplish this by heating their homes or room; most accomplish it with the use of ceramic heat emitters. CHEs may or may not be permitted in your dorm, even for an emotional support animal. In addition, they do require space. While hedgehogs are very small animals, they cannot live in a cage fit for a hamster or, in many cases, a guinea pig. They require a _minimum_ of 4 square feet of floor space -- often more.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Not hedgehog related but just fyi, guinea pigs actually need way more space than our minimum for hedgehogs. In fact, a 2x3 C&C cage is probably the smallest I would recommend for a single guinea pig. They do not have the ability to wheel like our quilly buddies so all the space must be utilized.

One a more related hedgehog note, as for playing, not so much but some do not mind being held and passed around. Some hate it. I always take Penny out when new (or old) people come over. She is friendly and not stressed by new smells and sounds. She likes to see everyone. So yes, it is possible. Definitely depends on the hedghehog. 

Another question to keep in mind. Most dorms don't allow you stay over winter break which at my school was six weeks long. Wherever you are staying for those six weeks would have to allow you to bring along your hedgehog.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Another thing is that having to live in the same room as your hedgehog could sometimes be a problem especially if you or any of your roommates object to the odor of fresh poop. 

The hedgie would also be wheeling while you are trying to sleep, which can be a problem for light sleepers. Even the most quiet wheel can be disturbing to some people. Plus there's the crunching. Also YOU can be a disturbance to your hedgie sleeping during the day. They can smell and hear you while they are sleeping.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

DesireeM81 said:


> Not hedgehog related but just fyi, guinea pigs actually need way more space than our minimum for hedgehogs. In fact, a 2x3 C&C cage is probably the smallest I would recommend for a single guinea pig. They do not have the ability to wheel like our quilly buddies so all the space must be utilized.


I did not know that! Of course, I've never even known anyone with a guinea pig since I was a kid.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

I'd investigate much further into what an emotional support animal is defined as before getting all excited for a hedgehog. They're typically psychiatrist prescribed dogs for people who cannot cope in social situations or situations with a lot of stimulation. You usually only see them given to autistic people or people with PSTD


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Actually dogs for autistic people and those with people with PTSD are generally service animals, not emotional support animals.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Emotional support animals are generally recognized as a category of service animal. You can't just call any of your pets an emotional support animal to get around animal restrictions. It must be certified.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Legally they are different, but we are getting away from the purpose of the post.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I am not sure how a hedgehog could be emotional support. They are not very friendly or cuddly like a cat or dog would be. 

I mean, how many posts do we get where people think their hedgehog HATES them with all the huffing, popping, balling up and all. To me someone who was emotionally fragile would not be helped by a hedgehog seemingly "rejecting" them when the hedgie is just actually being a hedgehog.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I agree with you there MomLady. Although depending on the individual in some ways it could help. Just like any therapy situation it's totally individual. There isn't a cookie cutter situation. 
No they won't greet you at the door, or may not cuddle you when you are feeling sad. They can be a great 4-legged-person to tell your problems to and vent with. They do require you to get up and do something every day. 
I think in the right situation they could make a fairly good emotional support animal. But just about any animal could.


----------



## afireinsidex03 (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm currently a college student-and I do support the idea of a hedgehog as a support animal, because although Giz fits the huffy stereotype, having someone to care for, love, and support brings you love and support. A support animal isn't necessarily there to be lovey dovey-sometimes just having the presence of someone/thing/animal can help. I was in a pretty dark place when I got her, and she's the one thing I can always come home to-and I can't imagine life without her. It gave me something to look forward to, and something to care about. It also works well during the semester-I'm gone most of the day in classes, and she sleeps all day long. I come home and do homework while she either plays or snuggles. 
(wow, the beginning of this post was cheesy)
REGARDLESS-The posts above are pretty on for startup costs. If you have a single dorm, I think it would be fine? If you had a roommate you would obviously have to discuss it with them. You would have to be okay with not blasting music, slamming the door, etc. Check around your area for exotic vets and find how much they charge for visits/emergencies/etc. Read the forums here-it seems like you've started to do some research on your own, but the people here are very helpful. But first things first-TALK TO YOUR ROOMMATE if you have one. Make sure your dorms have enough room for a decently sized cage. The nice thing about dorms (usually) is that you don't have to worry about electrical costs! Just make sure you're willing to put in the time to bond with the hedgie, and that you're a heavy enough sleeper to sleep through it running/eating in the middle of the night. 
On a side note, I do not miss dorm life.


----------



## afireinsidex03 (Sep 6, 2014)

Also-what do you mean by late evening? Giz is usually up between 8-10 at night by herself.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Where are you going to clean the poopy wheel? 

Seriouly, no one is going to want you cleaning the poopy wheel in the sink where they brush their teeth. 
Just a consideration. 
Baby wipes can only go so far, you need a large space to give it a good scrubbing.

Just a consideration for anyone thinking about having a hedgie in a dorm.


----------



## eharwood2015 (May 30, 2015)

Part of the reason i got my girl is because i needed something to help my emotional instability. Suicidal thoughts, anxiety, nights crying. I wanted something to give me a reason to stick around. With that being said, i dont think bringing a hedgehog to a campus is a good idea. Most are not cuddles and love. They are impatient and like to be left alone. They dont like loud noise (college boys. Enough said.) They are very loud during the night (early morning classes¿?) And they need lots of attention and care. I promise you, a hedgehog is not a pet for you. My girl works for me because i have no other responsibilities. I have a job and im going to school part time. I am able to spend hours every night with her. I am able to fund her (toys, bedding, food, home care, health products, vet visit) and an open schedule for the most part. If these are not things you have, dont get a pet


----------



## drywatersquid (Jul 10, 2015)

octopushedge said:


> I'd investigate much further into what an emotional support animal is defined as before getting all excited for a hedgehog. They're typically psychiatrist prescribed dogs for people who cannot cope in social situations or situations with a lot of stimulation. You usually only see them given to autistic people or people with PSTD


Actually, my school allows any student who needs the help of an animal companion to own one. They can be any animal and you are expected to see a doctor about it.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

It would be best if you thought about what you are expecting out of your animal. How you imagine your interactions with the animal to go. What type of living situations you would be in, and what kind of time you really have to devote to the animal. 
Then figure out what kind of animal would fit your expectations. It may or not be a hedgehog.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm going to ask some questions for you to think about... I'm not going to even address the dorm part, but more about just you as a college student to think about. Don't feel like I'm expecting you to respond here, because I'm not. These are questions I have posed to others in your situation to think about. Just do some soul searching with these in mind.

First and foremost, what is your expectation of a pet hedgehog? Will a hedgehog really fit what you are wanting? Are you looking for an animal that wants to spend time with you, which will “play” with you, or act like they actually like you? If you answered yes to any of those, a hedgehog may not be the best fit. I think it was someone on here who recently said, “Hedgehogs are for people who think cats are clingy.” Or something to that effect. Even the friendliest of hedgehogs do not always act like they want to be near you. If you are stressed out, quite often they will react negatively or plain out freak out because you are an emotional wreck. They aren’t really trainable to do tricks, and they aren’t going to play games with you. 

Hedgehogs do best in a stable and quiet routine. Most college students really cannot claim to have a stable routine, or for that matter a routine. Each semester may be very different from the previous one. You also don’t really know what tomorrow may bring. College is a time when your life is changing, and sometimes takes major changes in a different direction suddenly.

Also think about what happens during session breaks. Most college dorms close down during a session break. Where does your hedgehog go during that time? What if you get a great opportunity (like taking a paid internship abroad), where does your hedgehog go? What happens if you start to get involved in other activities outside of the classroom, which you should do as its part of the college experience. You'll find lots of interests, clubs, or activities to fill the spare time that you don't have. Is it fair to the hedgehog to deal with such changes?

If your hedgehog is still alive when you graduate, what happens? What happens if you need to move away to find a job in your career path. 

I’ve taken in several rehomes from college students, people going to college and people who just graduated college. Each one has come to me because life was changing and the hedgehog no longer fit into that life.

I typically advise people to not get pets when they are just going to college. College is a great time, and usually over in 4 years (of course longer if you go advanced degrees). It is also a life changing time, one which can sometimes feel overly chaotic and not always a good place for an animal who needs a stable routine to be healthy and happy.

Just some things to think about.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I noticed you only addressed one issue that has been brought up, what about the other issues?


----------

